
Visual Studio does not copy assemblies of transitive dependencies (2011) - btschaegg
https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/652785/visual-studio-does-not-copy-referenced-assemblies-through-the-reference-hierarchy
======
btschaegg
Just got bitten by this, and the "bug" seems to be around for 6 years now.
Might be worth being aware of.

